

Ask HN: How do you bookmark HN posts? - nitishmd

There a lot of good content and its impossible to read everything, so how do you bookmark HN posts to read later? Or bookmark posts you really liked? Do you use any plugins&#x2F;apps?
======
m2n037
Use Pocket app ([https://getpocket.com/](https://getpocket.com/))

It is available as browser extension and app. If you install it in chrome, a
save to pocket link is shown next to each article header.

------
thevibesman
I've been wondering the same thing recently. Thanks for asking!

At the moment, for me, it is a combination of either adding the article to
Safari's Reading List, or if I'm more interested in the article bookmarking
it.

------
zubairq
I use twitter

